# Kia's Surprise



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That must've been fun to clean up.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We took her down to a river right after and let her swim for 20 minutes... She looked like new afterwards 
joe


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, what a mess. They sure love water, even if it's mixed with a lot of dirt.


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

ha ha ha....... you got to love them...... :


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Guess this is why golden owners need "mud rooms"!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Too bad I do not have any photos from that day, I would definitelly add it to our muddy pictures contest (if we go ahead with it)


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh I think I would have died! LOL


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Great movie, but I agree with Donna. I would have been mortified. If Bailey looked like that, we don't have a river where he could go to get clean. I got him groomed for the first time on Thursday and I was sure he was going to find a big mud puddle to get dirty in - thank goodness he didn't.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh gooodness. Also whats up with YouTube its taking forever to approve my videos now


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ha! Looks like someone had a TERRIFIC time digging in some mud puddle lol!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great video! Reminds me of our first summer in our Michigan home. We have a mucky channel behind the house and Holly chased some geese into the channel. She was covered in the same type of mud/muck. It was late May and the water from the hose on the side of house was like ice water (unlike our lukewarm Florida water). My hands froze and I took her inside to our bathroom Not being used to well water and water softeners, I lathered her up with lots of soap.....only to find out it was impossible to rinse all of the soap/mud combination out of her fur. Hauled her back outside to the spiget.....where we both suffered from the intense cold water. This process took over 1 hour....and when I was finished, I tied her to the "for sale" sign that was still in the yard and also the only sunny spot. I sat in my chair close by and had a drink!! Needless to say, she never went back into the channel


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved your video! Ahhhhhhhh what a difference a couple of minutes can make.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Holy Smokes.....................................................


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow!! That is one muddy dog!! Great video.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

haha...that is so funny. She had a golden body with a black lab head and legs. When you first saw her did you laugh or cry?


----------

